# Harvey Korman



## MA-Caver (May 29, 2008)

This man was responsible for a lot of laughs in a lot of homes and theaters. 


> *Carol Burnett' star Harvey Korman dies at 81*
> 19 minutes ago
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080529/ap_on_en_tv/obit_korman
> LOS ANGELES - Harvey Korman, the tall, versatile comedian who won four Emmys for his outrageously funny contributions to "The Carol Burnett Show" and on the big screen in *"Blazing Saddles,*" died Thursday. He was 81.
> ...


A list of his body of work. http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0466327/
Here's to you Heddy... I mean Hedley. Thanks for all the laughs!


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2008)

.


----------



## terryl965 (May 29, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (May 29, 2008)

R. I. P.


----------



## shesulsa (May 29, 2008)

:waah:

I miss him already.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 30, 2008)

I used to watchKorman on Burnette's show while I was young.  He and Conway were completely unpredictable.  So many times, I remember their skits devolving into laughter right on stage.

Fare thee well, Harvey


----------



## Brian Jones (May 30, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (May 30, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (May 30, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 30, 2008)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I used to watchKorman on Burnette's show while I was young.  He and Conway were completely unpredictable.  So many times, I remember their skits devolving into laughter right on stage.
> 
> Fare thee well, Harvey



I think Conway used to ab-lib a bunch just to see if he could get Korman to crack...and it worked quite often..


----------



## bdparsons (May 30, 2008)

.


----------



## Jai (May 30, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 3, 2008)

:asian:


----------

